# If WWE is fake why do so many ppl watch it?



## jxcess3891 (Jun 22, 2009)

If WWE is fake why do so many ppl watch it? I was a diehard fan of WWE and no matter how much I read online or saw on TV about it being fake, I refused to believe it. But my views changed when I saw some close-up videos on youtube which clearly showed that most of the punches and moves were all fake, and actually were not that painful. It seems many ppl are aware of this but still watch it like hell. Why so?


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jun 22, 2009)

ya the greatest and best news channel INDIA TV  showed that WWE is fake! I dont think so it is not fake! 

P.S.:- hope u know who is India TV  aap jo is samey dekh rahe hai...dharti faat rahi hai


----------



## jxcess3891 (Jun 22, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> ya the greatest and best news channel INDIA TV  showed that WWE is fake! I dont think so it is not fake!
> 
> P.S.:- hope u know who is India TV  aap jo is samey dekh rahe hai...dharti faat rahi hai


 
U mean to say WWE is not fake coz it was shown so on India TV. Have u seen the movie "The Wrestler" or the videos on youtube?


----------



## desiibond (Jun 22, 2009)

WWE is fake so are 100% of movies. but still people watch WWE and movies.


----------



## Cool Joe (Jun 22, 2009)

Only noobs watch WWE.


----------



## Rahim (Jun 22, 2009)

jxcess: yeh kuch excess hi paagalpanti wali threading ho rahii hai.


----------



## NucleusKore (Jun 22, 2009)

For the same reason SO MANY people watch cricket after the match fixing scandal


----------



## ancientrites (Jun 22, 2009)

The only thing that is fake is the story lines thats why it is called world wrestling entertainment.some of the matches are scripted,but the moves are real.
i have elder sis in U.S and i asked her whether it was real or fake.she said it was scripted.doesnt script means fake.then she told me whether watching a live circus is fake? i said no its scripted.so there was the answer.
 TBH i think all main events such as summerslam,wrestlemania,survivors,GAB macthes are real except for house shows like raw and smackdown.
 then again its just my thoughts


----------



## Coool (Jun 22, 2009)

Because of divas


----------



## chesss (Jun 22, 2009)

> TBH i think all main events such as summerslam,wrestlemania,survivors,GAB macthes are real except for house shows like raw and smackdown.


 well that answers the OP's question  
Personally I think WWE is like a saas bahu serial for men


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 23, 2009)

Let me ask you a counter question, Even movies are fake, then why do people watch it? 

It's simple. The keyword is "Entertainment". If it's entertaining to a person then why won't he/she watch it.


----------



## jxcess3891 (Jun 23, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Let me ask you a counter question, Even movies are fake, then why do people watch it?
> 
> It's simple. The keyword is "Entertainment". If it's entertaining to a person then why won't he/she watch it.


 
U can't compare movies with WWE. We all know that movies are not real but WWE is like a reality show; It's a sport. So any form of "unreal" behaviour or "match fixing" will make it lose it's appeal. Just imagine trying to enjoy a reality show like "Indian Idol" or even a sport like cricket after being told that the results are fixed just for the sake of entertainment. Wouldn't u feel stupid watching it? But that's not the case with WWE. The wrestlers (or performers) openly profess that the show is scripted (I agree that the moves real) but there are so many people still watching it. Why is it so? I don't think ppl watch it for the moves. It sounds stupid. Maybe kids will enjoy it but there r so many grown ups,especially in the US who r such huge fans.


----------



## jxcess3891 (Jun 23, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> jxcess: yeh kuch excess hi paagalpanti wali threading ho rahii hai.


 
I don't think so. I've asked a very rational question. I really find it stupid and surprising that so many ppl watch WWE even after being fully aware that the show is scripted. I just wanted to know what others think of it.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jun 23, 2009)

its simple...its just pure enterainment..its like watching an 'R' rated movie...It is fixed..but its entertainment factor is good..thats y...


----------



## desiibond (Jun 23, 2009)

jxcess3891 said:


> U can't compare movies with WWE. We all know that movies are not real but WWE is like a reality show; It's a sport. So any form of "unreal" behaviour or "match fixing" will make it lose it's appeal. Just imagine trying to enjoy a reality show like "Indian Idol" or even a sport like cricket after being told that the results are fixed just for the sake of entertainment. Wouldn't u feel stupid watching it? But that's not the case with WWE. The wrestlers (or performers) openly profess that the show is scripted (I agree that the moves real) but there are so many people still watching it. Why is it so? I don't think ppl watch it for the moves. It sounds stupid. Maybe kids will enjoy it but there r so many grown ups,especially in the US who r such huge fans.



Who said that WWE is reality show or a sport? From the beginning, people know that it's not real. don't think too much about it.


----------



## desiibond (Jun 23, 2009)

WWE. E for entertainment. Sport doesn't come under entertainment.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 23, 2009)

WWE is comedy...


----------



## Rural Terror (Jun 23, 2009)

what about using multiquote *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/buttons/multiquote_off.gif and replying everything in a single post?


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jun 23, 2009)

WWE is sports Entertainment, it is NOT Fake but it is scripted just like any hollywood flick. That animosity that you see between two superstars is the script and their fight in the ring is real. When I say the fight is real I mean the WWE superstarts are performers and they are trained for years to perform. When a star does a Tombstone Pile driver he know exactly how to deliver it and his opponent, who is at the receiving end, know exactly how to handle Tombstone Pile driver.
If you and I were to deliver a Tombston Pile driver on some one, the poor fellow will ride an ambulance and we'll ride a police vehicle.
But sometimes no matter how much training you get there are accidents and as a result we see several WWE super stars getting injured. How can one forget the long injury led hiatus of Shawn Michaels at the hands of The Undertaker. WWE is more like theater, performing live before the crowds of 1000s.
WWE is entertainment just like movies and theater and we need to love and admire WWE superstars just like we admire movie stars and more importantly we shouldn't try and copy what these starts do, at our home or at our school.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jun 23, 2009)

desiibond said:
			
		

> WWE. E for entertainment. Sport doesn't come under entertainment.



This is one of the most ridiculous statements I've ever heard!! Mr. Desi Bond, Sports is entertainment!!



			
				cyborg47 said:
			
		

> WWE is comedy...



Politics is Comedy


----------



## desiibond (Jun 23, 2009)

Movies, music, dancing, TV sitters, serials, shows. That's entertainment.

FYI, Sport is activity and best example is all sports channels comes under "sports & games" and movies/music/serial stuff come under entertainment category.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 23, 2009)

jxcess3891 said:


> U can't compare movies with WWE. We all know that movies are not real but WWE is like a reality show; It's a sport. So any form of "unreal" behaviour or "match fixing" will make it lose it's appeal. Just imagine trying to enjoy a reality show like "Indian Idol" or even a sport like cricket after being told that the results are fixed just for the sake of entertainment. Wouldn't u feel stupid watching it? But that's not the case with WWE. The wrestlers (or performers) openly profess that the show is scripted (I agree that the moves real) but there are so many people still watching it. Why is it so? I don't think ppl watch it for the moves. It sounds stupid. Maybe kids will enjoy it but there r so many grown ups,especially in the US who r such huge fans.


WWE is a reality show? Really? Who told you? Santa Claus? 

As far as I know, it's sports entertainment. It's meant to entertain people & the best part of it is to make them believe it's real. We may have been fooled when we were teenagers watching it, as we were naive at that point. But now we have enough knowledge to know the truth. It's not like Indian Idol or American Idol. They only call those shows reality TV, do you know what the reality is? Have you ever seen what goes behind the camera? They only show you what they want to & not what you want them to. 

Do you remember David Blaine magic? Do you actually believe he can lift himself off the ground? We all know that it's just tricks & at the end of the day he is the one behind the camera & we are miles apart from where he is. What's the guarantee the audience he confronts ain't been paid? 

We all know it's fake, but we still watch his show (or some of us atleast). Why? Simple, it's fun watching it.

Similarly WWE, or formerly known as WWF, has it's own appeal to a set of audience. I would still continue watching it provided they bring back The Rock & Steve Austin. I'm still a fan of the show, but I hate what they have done to it now. I still play all their games. It's one sport which has really provided entertainment over the years. I don't care if it's fake, but it's solid entertainment. I used to love how The Rock would just mimick everyone on the show, Cena rapping, Austin raising hell, D-X & their silly antics, Undertaker's dark side etc. It's about how much fun you derive from the show.

I knew it was fake long back & that the moves and show is scripted. Do remember that the risks involved in this sport are very real. People really injure their selves when they fall off those steel cages, hell in a cell & TLC matches. Mankind is a prime example of one such disaster. He has earned his reputation in this arena. He has been put through some of the most torturous matches & still survived it. 

People have a different tastes in having fun. Some like to taste the real feel of bungee jumping, while some enjoy watching it out at home. Wrestling for some may be inspirational. Body builders for example. I knew some of my friends who used to watch the show & got serious about working out & getting their bodies in shape. Then there were others who idolized The Rock so much, they got a Brahma Bull tattooed on their arms. Some even tried their moves & injured themselves. That is how much this sport has impacted. It's a mystery why it's so popular, but there's no denying it. It's here to stay. Just like every other sport.


----------



## utsav (Jun 23, 2009)

jamesbond007 said:


> Politics is Comedy



This forum is comedy


----------



## amitash (Jun 23, 2009)

WWe is fake but if you look at it that way, even magicians are fake but why do we see them anyway? its just because we are impressed by their athleticism even though the punches are fake...


----------



## Rahim (Jun 23, 2009)

The whole point should be the influence small kids have. Watching riske moves and over-the-top-nautanki of the "Superstars" is the core talking point. Then i have seen many youngsters talking & discussing who will win and what will happen as if the kids life depends on the outcome 
To tell you what my 30 year mamu skipped the dinner when his fav wrestler lost  
I still pull his leg over this episode and mami too laughs at his 4-tear old behaviour


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Jun 23, 2009)

if u dont like it,dont watch it.wwe has a audience of millions around the world paying to watch it.there is no entertainment show that can top what wwe has been doing for the last 2 decades.

and plz saying bring back stonecold,rock,etc. is foolish.its the show and athletes u love.superstars will always come and go.


----------



## ancientrites (Jun 23, 2009)

ratedrsuperstar said:


> if u dont like it,dont watch it.wwe has a audience of millions around the world paying to watch it.there is no entertainment show that can top what wwe has been doing for the last 2 decades.
> 
> and plz saying bring back stonecold,rock,etc. is foolish.its the show and athletes u love.superstars will always come and go.



well said bro.


----------



## zyberboy (Jun 23, 2009)

kids love for WWE is understandable, but i don't how grown ups loves these dumb stunts shown in WWE,it doesn't matter if its fake or not but stunts are really dumb....its similar to some old hindi movie stunts


----------



## NucleusKore (Jun 23, 2009)

If WWE is fake why do so many ppl watch it?
[size=+2]For the same reason SO MANY people watch cricket after the match fixing scandal[/size]


----------



## eggman (Jun 23, 2009)

WWE gone PG = no violence=no fun!! sucks!


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Jun 24, 2009)

^does test cricket suck w/o sixes?u can watch the numerous kurt angle,chris benoit,shawn michaels,bret hart,ric flair matches and still adore them with only their technicality


----------



## jxcess3891 (Jun 24, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> WWE is a reality show? Really? Who told you? Santa Claus?


 
Did Santa Claus tell u WWE was not a reality show? WWE has never officially said that the show is scripted. There have only been unofficial TV reports and stuff on the internet that showed ppl that the show was fake. But inspite of that ppl still watch it.


----------



## ancientrites (Jun 24, 2009)

@ jxcess3891
 oh now common bro...obviously you are not trying to understand the term script.i myself diehard fan of wwe.no one over here has ever said punches,hitting with chairs,trashbin,dive,surflex,tombstone was fake.they are done cautiously.
yes wwe has never said it it was scripted but there are many sites that show taping  for RW,SMACKDOWN,ECW AND TNA.that means showing result whats exactly going to happen in ADVANCE with each and every move that wrestler performs.this is only for house shows.it doesnt work all the time.
i hope you are aware of those sites.if those tapings arent script then what do you call them???


----------



## nix (Jun 24, 2009)

When I used to see it, it was called WWF. I feel it was far more entertaining back then. Some of the knocks and falls looked very real. There were only fights and no talk. No scantily clad girls too; you could watch it with your parents around.  

I don't know why people watch it now though.


----------



## desiibond (Jun 24, 2009)

jxcess3891 said:


> Did Santa Claus tell u WWE was not a reality show? WWE has never officially said that the show is scripted. There have only been unofficial TV reports and stuff on the internet that showed ppl that the show was fake. But inspite of that ppl still watch it.



wow. that's true fan of WWE.


----------



## jxcess3891 (Jun 24, 2009)

ancientrites said:


> @ jxcess3891
> oh now common bro...obviously you are not trying to understand the term script.i myself diehard fan of wwe.no one over here has ever said punches,hitting with chairs,trashbin,dive,surflex,tombstone was fake.they are done cautiously.
> yes wwe has never said it it was scripted but there are many sites that show taping for RW,SMACKDOWN,ECW AND TNA.that means showing result whats exactly going to happen in ADVANCE with each and every move that wrestler performs.this is only for house shows.it doesnt work all the time.
> i hope you are aware of those sites.if those tapings arent script then what do you call them???


 
Let me make one thing, clear I know that sum of the moves and things like hitting with chairs is real and that the drama that occurs on stage is not. What I can't understand is how do ppl watch such a lamely scripted show? Why can't u just watch a gud movie instead?


----------



## jxcess3891 (Jun 24, 2009)

desiibond said:


> wow. that's true fan of WWE.


 
Dude pls read the entire thread carefully. U don't seem to know what's goin on. I'm not a WWE fan.


----------



## desiibond (Jun 24, 2009)

because it's better to watch WWE than to watch those idiotic movies that come in ZEE Cinema or Set max.


----------



## jxcess3891 (Jun 24, 2009)

desiibond said:


> because it's better to watch WWE than to watch those idiotic movies that come in ZEE Cinema or Set max.


 
So u only watch WWE coz u don't like watching movies on zee & max. wow, what a fantastic reason!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jun 24, 2009)

When i was Kiddo and studying 8th standard.. I use to bunk my tution in order to watch WWE. Sometimes if i miss it i use to stick to NDTV or Star News with a hope that they will tell what happned. But they didn't showed. I use to get a doubt that time... " This is sport.. And why the news channels are neglecting it..." I started to surf the net and tried to figure out the true color of wwe........I found my self shouting, "DAMN IT'S SCRIPTED"

I gaveup the my dinner that night.. Knowing that the Kane removing mask when he lost to Triple H was scripted...

Eddie Gurrero Stole 30th place ticket of royal rumble from rick flair...is FAKE...

Brock Lesner and Undertaker disputes are fake....

Brock and Bigshow stage breaking match is fake....

lita's pregnency is fake.

Then, i get used to it.. I felt bad for 2 weeks. And stopped watching the shows...

Later i thought that....."hey, though it's scripted we don't know the script. That should make things intresting....."

And now when i see bigshow throwing Jhon Cena into a Search light....

Undertaker's victory against Shawn in WM25....

CM Punk becoming Champion unexpectedly.....

The only thing that came out of my mouth is ....... "MEH"

My request to the people who know that the WWE is scripted is,

Please don't tell any one that it is scripted. They can't stop watching if you tell that it is scripted. You only end up beeing ruining the kid's entertainment.


----------



## desiibond (Jun 24, 2009)

jxcess3891 said:


> So u only watch WWE coz u don't like watching movies on zee & max. wow, what a fantastic reason!



I neither watch WWE nor those idiotic movies. For me, TV is only for Grand Slams and Grand prixs


----------



## Anorion (Jun 24, 2009)

Used to watch it back in my school days, was known as WWF and I watched it for three reasons 1) Everyone else watched it, it was the THE thing to do 2) We played with the trump cards in the evenings, after the matches were done and 3) We used to follow the storylines. 
Amongst my building friends, we used to share anecdotes and stuff about what we learnt. The internet was not around back then, and it was surprising how the stories used to spread. Papa Shango at one time, was rumoured to be the daddy of Kane and Undertaker, with seven clay pots having the seven hearts and the seven lives of the Undertaker. It was fun to watch Tatanka start a fire on the stage and run around with his danced. Ric Flair and Hulk Hogan were a little old even back then, but the rest were young (The big red machine was really scare). Also, there was very little talking by the hosts on screen, building up to the match - it was mostly all action, and the commentators did great work. And yeah, hardly any scantily clad women coming along every now and then.


----------



## ancientrites (Jun 24, 2009)

vamsikrishna919 said:


> When i was Kiddo and studying 8th standard.. I use to bunk my tution in order to watch WWE. Sometimes if i miss it i use to stick to NDTV or Star News with a hope that they will tell what happned. But they didn't showed. I use to get a doubt that time... " This is sport.. And why the news channels are neglecting it..." I started to surf the net and tried to figure out the true color of wwe........I found my self shouting, "DAMN IT'S SCRIPTED"
> 
> I gaveup the my dinner that night.. Knowing that the Kane removing mask when he lost to Triple H was scripted...
> 
> ...




it is fine and no harm to say its scripted instead saying fake.please read my post in page 1 as well as in this page too.i have explained it clearly the difference between FAKE and script and also various other factors.

cm punk winning unexpectedly then whats was money in the bank match for and its rules?
Undertaker's victory against Shawn in WM25.this was in the making for many years.dont you think batista could have defeated taker in earlier WM? i had to differentiate shawn with someone for justification.for one moment forget batista,what about taker facing big show and A-train in earlier WM.it was kind a handicap match taker's partner was not to be seen.vince wanted to end taker career in that particular match.shawn is not that great and he tapped out against kurt angle in earlier WM.shame.... 
 bigshow throwing Jhon Cena into a Search light.... Did you expect cena to get up from count in the last man standing match? i think it was last year or before he was out of wwe for 7 months for torn muscle even he had to cancel the dates of his movies.
lita's pregnency is fake.in reality offscreen there was close relationship of her with matt and edge.wwe creative team wanted to make it onscreen too for which it went to be hit.this resulted heavy atmosphere amoung crowds.she was totally humiliated while she was on street walks.edge and matt encounter made her to quit wwe.You and i know usa is far advanced country who knows if she was really pregnant.
Brock and Bigshow stage breaking match is fake.well when you drop a 230 kg guy and a 120kg guy, from about 1.6 meter, what happens?the wieght of the wrestlers allmost tripples, and i don't think that stage was designed to hold a total wieight of 1050kg(in one single drop) thats a LOT of weight.it also happened when big show chokeslammed taker in 1999.
ddie Gurrero Stole 30th place ticket of royal rumble from rick flair...is FAKE...again we have so many pickpocketers in mumbai and many magicians who fools us.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jun 24, 2009)

ancientrites said:


> it is fine and no harm to say its scripted instead saying fake.please read my post in page 1 as well as in this page too.i have explained it clearly the difference between FAKE and script and also various other factors.
> 
> cm punk winning unexpectedly then whats was money in the bank match for and its rules?
> Undertaker's victory against Shawn in WM25.this was in the making for many years.dont you think batista could have defeated taker in earlier WM? i had to differentiate shawn with someone for justification.for one moment forget batista,what about taker facing big show and A-train in earlier WM.it was kind a handicap match taker's partner was not to be seen.vince wanted to end taker career in that particular match.shawn is not that great and he tapped out against kurt angle in earlier WM.shame....
> ...



I completely agree with you. You've got me wrong. When i mean fake, i mean scripted. I just wrote it wrong. When i said those words, i mean that the things i saw in WWE were exiting when i don't know that it's scripted. But when i came to know that every thing is scripted, execpt some accidents, i'm not that much entertained as before. That's what i ment.

That is the reason why I've not said that WWE is scripted to my 8 year old neighbour. Who thinks and enjoys every bit of WWE thinking that "NO ONE CAN BEAT UNDERTAKER IN WrestleMania.


----------



## cooljeba (Jun 24, 2009)

Yeah it is Fake I mean the sports factor.. It is still a good entertainment.. not in many sports u see people flying around..
Lets take some real sports say boxing.. It is pretty much same.. All the rounds.. but here it is all scripted so the moves are executed to aww the audience..

ok I have a question for you guys ? 
Magic is Fake why do so many ppl watch it ?

check that link:
*www.jeba.in/posts/wwe-is-fake-and-i-got-proof/

..: peace ::..
Jeba


----------



## ancientrites (Jun 25, 2009)

@vamsikrishna919
                       sometimes i feel pity for wwe wrestlers despite being scripts these guys take a lot of beatings,accident,stunts,undergo surgery..etc.Without knowing damn sh/t we call it fake.that really bothers wwe fans like me.these guys are courageous and made of power.This is all they are doing for entertainment and ofcourse money.Atleast we have one indian out there so we should be proud of.i am also happy that chairman vince bought ECW franchise which was almost dead.
      Speaking of undertaker,vince tried everything to stop taker undefeated streak.Vince also introduced giant gonzalves who was bigger and unstoppable.Unfortunately GG went out of control at WM so the match was awarded to taker.You wont believe it taker himself had requested vince for better athlete to end his career at WM in 97,again psychosid was ordered to end the taker career with no disqualification rule but he too failed.at moment 17-0 at WM.It is assumed that he will never be defeated because there are no better wrestlers to match.Currently wwe administration is planning to get kurt angle(now in TNA),brock lesnar(now in ufc i guess),there has been lot of talks going on that next year john cena would take on taker but john cena is keen on taking the rock(currently in hollywood) next year wm.
Umaga was most preferred choice but wwe has fired him for failing drug test.he might return then who knows.
i hope you are not getting bored.


----------



## AcceleratorX (Jun 25, 2009)

Well, people watch saas-bahu serials and follow the storylines even though it's all fake (scripted) 

Point is that I take WWE as just another show that I watch, some of the storylines are fun. It doesn't really matter who wins and who loses as far as my favourite one-liners and good pranks are delivered (not a lot of fun moments though in WWE these days).


----------



## Anorion (Jun 25, 2009)

The best part is predicting who will win in a fixed game - that's still fun. Also the "Wrestling's best kept secrets revealed" thingy that came on Star World or something was a very illuminating watch.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jun 25, 2009)

ancientrites said:


> @vamsikrishna919
> sometimes i feel pity for wwe wrestlers despite being scripts these guys take a lot of beatings,accident,stunts,undergo surgery..etc.Without knowing damn sh/t we call it fake.that really bothers wwe fans like me.these guys are courageous and made of power.This is all they are doing for entertainment and ofcourse money.Atleast we have one indian out there so we should be proud of.i am also happy that chairman vince bought ECW franchise which was almost dead.
> Speaking of undertaker,vince tried everything to stop taker undefeated streak.Vince also introduced giant gonzalves who was bigger and unstoppable.Unfortunately GG went out of control at WM so the match was awarded to taker.You wont believe it taker himself had requested vince for better athlete to end his career at WM in 97,again psychosid was ordered to end the taker career with no disqualification rule but he too failed.at moment 17-0 at WM.It is assumed that he will never be defeated because there are no better wrestlers to match.Currently wwe administration is planning to get kurt angle(now in TNA),brock lesnar(now in ufc i guess),there has been lot of talks going on that next year john cena would take on taker but john cena is keen on taking the rock(currently in hollywood) next year wm.
> Umaga was most preferred choice but wwe has fired him for failing drug test.he might return then who knows.
> i hope you are not getting bored.



thanks for info...


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 25, 2009)

jxcess3891 said:


> Did Santa Claus tell u WWE was not a reality show? WWE has never officially said that the show is scripted. There have only been unofficial TV reports and stuff on the internet that showed ppl that the show was fake. But inspite of that ppl still watch it.


Admit it, you haven't read my entire post, have you?


----------



## sagar.best (Jun 28, 2009)

i don't watch WWE anymore .. it just fake.. World Wrestling *Entertainment*..


----------



## ancientrites (Jun 29, 2009)

sagar.best said:


> i don't watch WWE anymore .. it just fake.. World Wrestling *Entertainment*..



you just posted here to increase your number of postings right.if not then i apologies from bottom of my heart.


----------

